# Medical isurance



## amitchell (Mar 11, 2011)

Were can I find good medical insurance im 60 years of age


----------



## gary88 (Feb 11, 2012)

amitchell said:


> Were can I find good medical insurance im 60 years of age


I'd start at Bangkok-Pattaya hospital, they will have a mountain of info


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

amitchell said:


> Were can I find good medical insurance im 60 years of age


You don't say where in Thailand you are located, but here in Pattaya, the Pattaya City Expats Club has a policy through a company called AXA that allows new subscribers up to age 65, with renewals to 75.

Google the PCEC, and follow the "benefits" links to their health insurance page. I can't link - too new here.

Try AXA - they may operate in other areas of Thailand.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

I just started this month april with a new health insurance.
Entry till 70 yrs of age (with medical entry form to be filled in by official hospital).
Lifetime coverage.
APRIL International: Assurance santé expatriés, assurance voyage étranger, rapatriement et CFE

Before this I was insured for 5 years with Healthcare International UK
Entry till 65 yrs of age (own medical information form)
Lifetime coverage.

The latter however is increasing the premium heavily at 70 yrs and there was no satisfying answer at my questions about future premiums (say: 75 and 80 and so on).

April is a insurance company that needs to obey the rules of France and cannot increase higher than officially allowed.
They cover dread deseases (cancer-hiv-heart-brain) on a max. annual base as where HCI has a maximum of 200.000 € or $ for Lifetime!
April is using AXA as intermediate agent with the hospitals.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

there are many threads on the subject of health insurance on this forum. Many of us have decided to put the insurance money into our own bank account as a kind of self insurance. April International has received a bad press recently, if you have a problem with them or any other European based company you have to take them to court in Europe.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

cooked said:


> there are many threads on the subject of health insurance on this forum. Many of us have decided to put the insurance money into our own bank account as a kind of self insurance. April International has received a bad press recently, if you have a problem with them or any other European based company you have to take them to court in Europe.


I (very) recently asked the head of international insurances of the Bangkok hospital group his opinion about both insurance companies.
He was very much in favour of April (because of the intermediation of AXA).


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't think that there is much point in asking for advice on this one, everyone must decide for himself. The head of international insurances isn't the one that has to pay for a service that risks being terminated without notice at any time, premiums being doubled, certain already existing conditions being excluded. Not just April, most of the others also. Please look up the other threads on this forum.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

cooked said:


> I don't think that there is much point in asking for advice on this one, everyone must decide for himself. The head of international insurances isn't the one that has to pay for a service that risks being terminated without notice at any time, premiums being doubled, certain already existing conditions being excluded. Not just April, most of the others also. Please look up the other threads on this forum.


He is however the man, who is trying to get the money from these companies or is negotiating about permissions to treatments.
His honest statement was that he (as Bangkok hospital group) prefer to do business with April,better than with healthcareinternational.
(both have contracts with BHG).
Conditions for termination an insurance are mentioned in the policy and high risk or serious illness AFTER starting the insurance,is not one of them.

Exisiting conditions are (mostly) always excluded.You cannot have a fire insurance when your house is already burning isn't it ?


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Cer said:


> He is however the man, who is trying to get the money from these companies or is negotiating about permissions to treatments.
> His honest statement was that he (as Bangkok hospital group) prefer to do business with April,better than with healthcareinternational.
> (both have contracts with BHG).
> Conditions for termination an insurance are mentioned in the policy and high risk or serious illness AFTER starting the insurance,is not one of them.
> ...


I use BUPA who have an office right next to the Bangkok Hospital in Pattaya which would be a good sign for acceptability at least.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

amitchell said:


> Were can I find good medical insurance im 60 years of age


Bupa will,however not accept 60+.


----------

